# Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse



## Weserangler1975 (7. April 2013)

Hallo wollte dieses Jahr mal in der Mittelweser im Raum Achim auf 
Karpfen versuchen habe aber keine Erfahrung mit dem angeln in so einem Gewässer was die Montagen die Rigs oder auch die besten Boilies dafür sind habe aber gehört das Boilies auf Fischmehl Bassis und einem Leberanteil gut sein sollen aber das man damit auch oft Welse hagt hat irgend einer Erfahrungen damit mit was für gerät ich angeln sollte und muss ich auch sehr stark fischen weil ich wenn ich einen Wels Hake in dann auch Landen will also bin für alles dankbar was ihr mir sagen könnt


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (7. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Hi,
ich kenn die Strömung an der Weser nicht. Ich Fische im Rhein.
Fische dort Ruten ab 3 lbs. Schnur nehme ich ne 0,35 mono mit ca. 10 m 0,40-0,50mmSchlagschnur, auch Mono. Fische seit diesem Jahr ein Helikopter Rig mit 30lbs Vorfachstärke und 20-25cm länge. Hakengröße 4-8. Fische selbstgemachte Kugeln bzw. eckige. Runde Köder werden immer leicht abgetrieben.Kann nicht sagen was besser ist denn wenn die Fische am Platz sind ist es Wurst ob Süß oder Fischig. Ein trend geht bei mir aber zu Muschelaroma. 
Blei geht bei mir ab 150g aufwärts los.


----------



## rainerle (7. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Zum Rig:

am sinnvollsten ist ein Stiff-Rig mit weichem Haar. Als Material würde ich Dir das hier : http://www.mp-direct.de/Schnuere-Vorfaecher/Schnuere/MIKA-Crossline-brown-20m::96.html mit 25lbs Tragkraft empfehlen. Vorteil(e):
- Du hast eine "Schutzschicht" um das Mono
- Du musst das Haar nicht extra einbinden
- Du hast keinen zusätzlichen Knoten wie beim Kombi-Rig (zusätzliche "Bruchstelle", durch den Knoten sammeln sich an diesen immer wieder Blätter, Algen etc.). Vorgehensweise: wie beim Leadcore die Mono ca. 10cm 'rausziehen' und abschneiden. Jetzt das Geflecht wieder strecken und eine Schlaufe für den Boilie-Stopper anbinden. Boilie aufziehen, Vorfach durch den Haken und dann einen Knotless-Knot binden. Soviele Windungen legen bis min. noch 2 Windungen mit der innenliegenden Mono auf dem Hakenschenkel sind. Somit hast Du ein komplettes Stiff-Rig aus einem "Guss". Ich fische das jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit und hatte seither weder das Problem, dass das Vorfach gerissen ist oder das es zu Verdüddelungen kam (das Vorfachmaterial gibt es auch von Rig-Marole, da ist der Diameter bei gleicher Tragkraft etwas stärker als beim Mika-Material. Beide lassen sich gleich gut binden). Aligner oder SiliconSchlauch sind nicht notwendig. Du solltest jedoch Deinen Köder mit einem PVA-Band am Hakenschenkel sichern (mach ich eigentlich generell), damit sich das Haar samt Boilie beim Auswerfen / Ablegen nicht um den Hakenschenkel wickelt.


----------



## Weserangler1975 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten hat von euch schon mal einen Wels beim Karpfenangeln gehakt und gelandet


----------



## mabo1992 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*



Weserangler1975 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten hat von euch schon mal einen Wels beim Karpfenangeln gehakt und gelandet



Das ist meinen Cousin schon einmal passiert. Der Wels konnte einen Frolic nicht wiederstehen#d. Zwar war der "nur" 1,32m, aber was der für ein Dampf hatte, da hatte mein Cousin ganz schön zu schlucken mit dem Karpfentackle. Aber nach ner halben Stunde war er dann auch per Handlandung sicher ausgedrillt:m. Ich hatte die Erfahrung zwar noch nicht selber, aber kann mir vorstellen wie einen dort die Pumpe gehen kann.|rolleyes


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (7. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Hi,
das mit den Welsen passiert bei mir in der Ecke des öfteren. Hatte letztes Jahr schon ein paar als Beifang. Aber nicht die grössten, wobei einer schon so 1,20m hatte. 
Auch ein Grund warum ich bei uns etwas härter Fische. Die Burschen beißen ja mitlerweile sogar auf Maiskette.
Gruss


----------



## rainerle (7. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Den größten mit 198cm voriges Jahr am Ebro auf einen Series 2 Haken (alte Serie) von Fox. 3lbs Rute, 40er Mono und ca. 30m 60er Mono Schlagschnur, Vorfach 25lbs.


----------



## Weserangler1975 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Vielen dank für eure Antworten und womit würdet ihr anfüttern mit Mais oder eher mit Pellets und welche pellets sind denn wirklich gut kann man auch billige nehmen oder sollte man nur welche von dynamite Baits oder ähnlich verwenden


----------



## mabo1992 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Wir hatten mit Pellets gefischt und konnten 4 Karpfen und 2 brassen in 2 Tagen verhaften. Angefüttert hatten wir gar nicht. Pellets haben letztes Jahr im Frühjahr ebenfalls viel Fisch gebracht. Mais würde ich nur 1-2 Hände voll pro Rute anfüttern, weil der sättigt schnell die Karpfen. Bei Pellets vertraue ich nur den Hallibut Pellets, die gibs in der Bucht relativ günstig und haben bis jetzt immer gute Erfolge gebracht.


----------



## carpforce1 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Am Fluss fische ich auf Karpfen so einfach wie möglich.
Haken Gr. 2 - 6 
Vorfach 25 - 35 lbs (mit dem von Mika habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht)
Blei ab 150 gr Inline
Mono Hauptschnur 0,35 mm
Mono Schlagschnur 0,55 - 0,65 mm

Füttern ist so eine Sache im Fluss. Man hat deutlich mehr Mitesser.
Wenn ich den Platz vorbereite, 2 - 3 Wochen im Vorab, starte ich mit viel Futter.
20 - 25 Kg Mais, Hanf, Weizen im Mix
3 - 5 Kg Boilies (Fischig läuft bei mir besser)
3 - 5 Kg Pellets (8 - 24 mm)

Diese Dosis wird dann nach und nach reduziert besonders im Partikel Bereich.
2 Tage vor dem Fischen  kommen dann z.B.: 
5Kg Partikelmix, 2 - 3 Kg Boilies und 2 -3 Kg Pellets ins Wasser.

Am Angeltag werden nur 2 - 3 Kellen Futter pro Rute eingebracht.
Und nach jedem Biss immer eine Kelle.

Meistens starte ich dann mit einer Rute Maiskette und andere mit Boilie. Während des Angelns schaue ich welcher Köder besser läuft.

Gefischt wird an der Steinpackung und an der nächsten Kante.

Auf dem Bild sieht man einen 30 liter Kübel mit ca. 20 - 25 Kg Futter für einmal füttern. 
Keine Angst vor so großen Mengen.
Viele Mitesser, Strömung, und die Fische haben einen deutlich höheren nahrungsbedarf in der Strömung.

Gruß
Carpforce


----------



## rainerle (8. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Sorry Mabo,

aber ein bis zwei Hände voll Mais pro Rute an der Weser zum Anfüttern auf Karpfen?! Dann spar ich mir lieber gleich das Anfüttern, das hat den gleichen Effekt - nämlich keinen. Dann schon eher die Ruten nehmen und Fallen stellen mit PVA.

Da trifft es Carpforce schon eher - wobei dass für mich schon die obere Grenze ist.


----------



## mabo1992 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*



rainerle schrieb:


> Sorry Mabo,
> 
> aber ein bis zwei Hände voll Mais pro Rute an der Weser zum Anfüttern auf Karpfen?! Dann spar ich mir lieber gleich das Anfüttern, das hat den gleichen Effekt - nämlich keinen. Dann schon eher die Ruten nehmen und Fallen stellen mit PVA.
> 
> Da trifft es Carpforce schon eher - wobei dass für mich schon die obere Grenze ist.



Ah ja Sorry, war jetzt wieder in Gedanken bei meinen Momentan präparierten Teich gewesen. Fluss spielt da natürlich anders, aber soviel Carpforce würde ich bei den Temperaturen trotzdem nicht anfüttern. Aber das ist jeden seine Sache, wer fängt hat Recht.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

So wie bei Carpforce sieht dass bei mir im Sommer auch aus.  Nur das ich keine Pellets verwende.


----------



## carpforce1 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Jetzt im April brauchst du diese Menge nicht, jetzt funktioniert PVA Bag mit Partikeln und zerbrösselten Boilies besser.
Und wenn Füttern dann konstant mit kleinen Mengen die sich nicht stark verteilen.

Lass mal aber das Wasser über 12 - 15°C kommen...
Flache Sandbank oder Innenkurve und du kannst zusehen wie das Futter innerhalb von wenigen Stunden weg ist dank Brassen und Barben.

Diese Menge ist bei mir so ab mitte Mai bis Juni und dann ab September bis November im Einsatz.


----------



## clauso (12. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

gonzo?

an welchen flüssen treibst du dich rum?

Gruß

Clauso


----------



## Weserangler1975 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Hallo erst einmal vielen dank für all die tollen antworten aber noch ein wenig fragen zu denn besten plätzen im fluss eher in einem buhnenfeld oder eher auf einer freien strecke und gibt es probleme wenn der karpfen um denn nächsten buhnenkopf umzu schwimmt


----------



## rainerle (14. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

ja gibt es - kommt die Schnur an die Steinschüttung war es das dann. 

Bezüglich wo sind die "Locals" am Zug.


----------



## Weserangler1975 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Hallo wollte mal fragen ob einer was neues an seinen Montagen gemacht hat und was ihr so für Boilies ihr an der Weser benutzt


----------



## NedRise (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Hi,

habe den Thread mal ausgegraben.Meine Frage welcher Vorfächer und Materialien benutzt man im Fluss?

Meisten werden StiffRigs bzw kombienierte Stiffrigs, also mit einem weichem Teil empfohlen.

Dieses Material hat Reinerle empfohlen:

http://www.mp-direct.de/Schnuere-Vorfaecher/Schnuere/MIKA-Crossline-brown-20m::96.html

Ich mache meine Rigs immer mit diesem hier:

https://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/29406/Sufix_Heavy_Skin_Green

Eignet sich das bzw. kann ich mit einem CombiRig aus diesem Material beruhigt im Fluss fischen. Bis jetzt bin ich immer mit einem Standart Rig gut zurechtkommen. Allerdings habe ichabernur in Stillwasser auf Karpfen geangelt.  

Welche Rigs benutzt Ihr im Fluss? Evtl. aus FluorCarbon?

Das Mika Material werde ich mir bestimmt auch bestellen, sieht Interessant aus.

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## NedRise (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Kann mir dennn wirklich keiner etwas zur Flussrigs sagen?


----------



## makki (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Ich denke, das ganze Gerät und auch die Montagen und Rigs sind eben etwas kräftiger gewählt, d.h. schwereres Blei, stabilere Braids und größere bzw stabilere Haken. Und ich habe gehört, dass man die Vorfächer etwas länger bindet als die am See...
Dieses Jahr werde ich auch meine Erfahrungen am Fluss (Weser) machen, vielleicht weiß ich dann mehr
lg,
makki


----------



## NedRise (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Hi Makki, 

danke schonmal für deine Antwort, Hakengröße wähle ich angepasst an die Köde ausr:m

Tackle etc. ist auch klar, mich interessieren, explicit die Rig Materialien, und das warum man diese in besagter Situation einsetzt.

Gruss.#h

Micha


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Ich habe bisher die besten Erfolge mit Kombirigs aus Fluocarbon und Geflochtener. Das Fluo nehme ich vor allem deshalb, weil es vergleichsweise steif ist. Durch ständige Strömung, Krabben, Schiffsverkehr usw. habe ich auf diese Weise weniger Verhedderungen im Vorfach/Hakenbereich. Lediglich wenige Zentimeter vor dem Haken besteht mein Vorfach aus Geflecht (inkl. Haar).
Anfangs habe ich zu weiches Material gefischt und leider sehr oft meine Montagen "tot" liegen gehabt, weil das Vorfach sich nach der Zeit verknotet hat.

Natürlich bringt es das ummanteltes Material ebenso, da es letztendlich den selben Effekt hervorruft. Ich verspreche mir nur etwas mehr Unauffälligkeit durch das Fluo. Aber das kann auch nur Aberglaube sein.


----------



## NedRise (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Hey Aalredl,

für mich wäre die Abriebfestigkeit ein Argument für das FC, ansonsten würde ich einfach das ummantelte fischen da, habe ich einfach ein besseres Gefühl. Da es aus einem Stück ist, und ich so keine zusätzlichen Knoten hätte.

Aber es ist wie Du schreibst jeder hat da seine eigenen Vorlieben:m

Gruss.

Micha


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Richtig, das ist ganz klar ein Vorteil des Ummantelten. Die Abriebfestigkeit spielt bei mir weniger ein Rolle, da ich selten so nah an der Steinpackung fische und auch im Drill den Fisch davon weg forciere. Meine Köder liegen meist an der Strömungskante, die unter Wasser eine Sandkante produziert hat, an die sich das Futter drückt. 
Dahingehend ist sicher eine Schlagschnur entscheidender 

Auf jeden Fall ist der wichtige Punkt bei der Sache, dass das Vorfach sich mit dem entsprechenden Material seltener bis gar nicht verheddert. #6


----------



## NedRise (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Ja das Vorfach wird im Fluss ganz schön durchgewirbelt, und da sollte man schauen das es sich nicht verheddert.

Habe jetzt ein paar Tipps zu den Vorfächern, werde das sobald das Wetter für mich passt ausprobieren.

In welcher Stärke fischst Du deine Schlagschnur? 

Gruss


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Wenn ich eine Schlagschnur einsetze, dann hab ich ne 50er drauf. sollte denke ich so zwischen 0,40 und 0,50 liegen... das reicht in meinen Augen.


----------



## NedRise (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Daaankeee..:g


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Immer gern


----------



## Dirk T (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Hallo Aalredl,

welches Material hattest du den Anfangs gefischt ( zu weich ) welches nimmst du jetzt ? Das mit dem Fischen an der Strömmungskante und der Abriebfestigkeit des Materials ist glaub ich nicht zu unterschätzen,auch hier sind Steine,Muscheln und ahnliches was mir im letzten Jahr in der Elbe 3 Abrisse von guten Fischen brachte.(verwendetes Vorfachmaterial Cult Hunters Braid in 25 und 30 lb)

mfg
Dirk


----------



## Bellaron (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

hey, ich würde eine geflochtene,0.20er mind. und vorallem für den Fluß ein dickes Fluorocarbonvorfach,richtig dickes stiff-rig.Ich habe das Photonfluorocarbon  in 0,55mm. Das verwickelt sich nicht.Oder 40-0,50 Monofil als Hauptschnur.ich würde so fischen.gruß lars


----------



## BOB2611 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

Check mal die Seite http://www.christian-grasshoff.de da ist in vielen Videos und Berichten eigentlich alles gut erklärt


----------



## BOB2611 (17. Januar 2014)

Berichte auf Youtube sind glaube auch dabei ansonsten ist auch eine DVD im Umlauf mit dem gezielten Flussfischen auf Karpfen an der Elbe.


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenmontagen und Rigs für grosse Flüsse*

@Dirk, 
ich habe früher als Vorfachmaterial 25lbs geflecht genommen. Jetzt bildet das nur noch das Endstück meines Vorfachs. Davor schalte ich ein 0,40mm starkes Flourcarbon.
Bisher hatte ich in den Buhnen, die ich befische keine Probleme, was den Abrieb angeht. Allerdings bin ich mir da auch sicher, dass kaum Steine in dem befischten Bereich liegen. In anderen Strecken sieht das natürlich anders aus.

Die Seite die Bob vorgeschlagen hat, hat mir auch ein paar nützliche Infos gegeben.


----------

